# Yahoo mail tech question for techies out there



## amanda1959 (Mar 29, 2010)

In a yahoo account in "conversations" i see several conversations with only incoming strange http and when i try to search these they dont exist. what are these strange incripted messages from? They are from unfamiliar email addresses


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

yep spam!


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

Plenty of spam stuff like that with yahoo.


----------

